# 4. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon



## Saarschleife (11. Februar 2008)

*Termine Streckenbesichtigung SBM *

Samstag 10.05.2008 - Besichtigung Kurzstrecke SBM
Samstag 17.05.2008 - Besichtigung Halbmarathon SBM 
Ort: Cloef-Atrium Orscholz
Abfahrt ist jeweils pünktlich um 13.00 Uhr
Je nach Telnehmerzahl werden wir in mehreren Leistungsgruppen fahren.  

Grüße

Euer Orga-Team


----------



## 007ike (26. Februar 2008)

So mal zum Halbmarathon angemeldet! Freu mich schon!!!!
Wer ist alles dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (26. Februar 2008)

HallO!

ich bin dabei,..... muss nur noch die Anmeldung fertig machen!!

Bin noch unsicher ob es der Halbmarathon wird, oder doch nur Kurzstrecke!!

Mal sehen......


----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Februar 2008)

Mal sehen, wenn sich Zeitweiser anmeldet und starr fährt, würde ich mit ihm mit meinem Starrbike um die Wette fahren....aber max. auf der Halbdistanz. 
Vorher würde ich bei der Streckenbesichtigung die Eignung der Starrgabel testen weil ich so oft Probleme mit Durchschlägen habe und nicht noch einmal einen fetten Reifen auf einer SL-Felge mit einer Minipumpe aufpumpen will ( wenn ich nur an St.Ingbert denke  ). Ich könnte mir aber auch endlich mal einen Schlauchlos-Reifen leisten


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Gianty
Bin  auf der Langdistanz angemeldet.
Mit dem Wettrennen wird das dann wohl nix.
Trotzdem bin ich sehr gespannt wie das Rennen  mit der Starrgabel verläuft


----------



## agent_smith (27. Februar 2008)

Bin auch wieder auf der Mitteldistanz


----------



## 007ike (28. Februar 2008)

starr finde ich sehr mutig, vor allem auf der langen Runde, die armen Handgelenke!
Bin sogar am überlegen dort entgegen meiner langjährigen Praxis mit dem Epic (Fully) zu starten. Irgendwie hab ich vom letzten Jahr nur holpern im Kopf.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Februar 2008)

Die Online Anmeldung scheint im Moment nicht zu funktionieren.
Wenn es wieder geht werde ich mich mal für die mittlere Distanz eintragen.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

ich fahre kurtzstrecke 
wenn nichts dazwischen kommt  
okeh vors bike kommt nichts^^


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Februar 2008)

007ike schrieb:


> starr finde ich sehr mutig, vor allem auf der langen Runde, die armen Handgelenke!
> Bin sogar am überlegen dort entgegen meiner langjährigen Praxis mit dem Epic (Fully) zu starten. Irgendwie hab ich vom letzten Jahr nur holpern im Kopf.



. . . . . . die Handgelenke schmerzen, die Augen kullern noch 2 Tage später ziellos in den Augenhöhlen hin und her . . . . trotzdem macht es mächtig Spaß  

Aber auf der langen Runde würde ich mir das auch nicht antun wollen. Dafür sind die Knochen nicht mehr heil genug. Ich drück Zeitweiser dennoch die Daumen


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Februar 2008)

Ganz so schlimm ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.
Man muß es mal gemacht haben.
Für  mindestens 80% aller Wege die wir hier rum fahren braucht man keine  Federgabel.
Warum soll ich dann für den Rest ein Kilo mehr rumschleppen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (29. Februar 2008)

Grundsätzlich geb ich dir recht, ABER reden wir nochmal nach dem Rennen. Ist mit Sicherheit mal ein interessantes Experiment und ich wünsche dir viel Glück dabei!


----------



## cpetit (29. Februar 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.
> Man muß es mal gemacht haben.
> Für  mindestens 80% aller Wege die wir hier rum fahren braucht man keine  Federgabel.
> Warum soll ich dann für den Rest ein Kilo mehr rumschleppen?



Aber auch nur, weil du jetzt bei jede Unebenheit des Bodens absteigst und dein Rad drüber hebst.  

Bin mein ersten Halb-Marathon in St.Ingbert damals auch mit diesem Rad 





gefahren. 
Spürte auf aber auf der hälfte der Strecke meine Arme und Hände nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Februar 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.
> Man muß es mal gemacht haben.
> Für  mindestens 80% aller Wege die wir hier rum fahren braucht man keine  Federgabel.
> Warum soll ich dann für den Rest ein Kilo mehr rumschleppen?



Früher ging es ja auch  
Ich bin letztes Jahr ein CC-Rennen und die (Halb-) Marathons in IGB und WND starr gefahren. In der Vorbereitung zum WND - Marathon auch die Langdistanz. Es war schön! Ich habe die Vorzüge, aber auch die Grenzen des Starrbikens erfahren. Mitteldistanz gerne, Langdistanz: "Have a nice day"! Auf alle Fälle drücke ich Dir die Daumen, wünsche Dir viel Glück und keine Panne. Du hast es richtig formuliert: Man muß es mal gemacht haben  
In IGB auf alle Fälle wieder . . .


----------



## zeitweiser (29. Februar 2008)

Ich fahr das Teil jetzt seit fast zwei Monaten und bis jetzt hab ich es noch nicht bereut.
Es gibt ohne Zweifel Situationen wo ich gerne ne Federgabel hätte,aber die sind so selten ,daß der Wunsch nach Starrfahren eindeutig überwiegt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=312368


----------



## Tobilas (29. Februar 2008)

wer fahren/biken kann, der kann auch mit ner Starrgabel fahren/biken.
Wenn's aber schnell und schnell bergab geht und du nicht bremsen willst, überleg dir das mit der Starrgabel.
In unsren Regionen hier im CrossCountry geht das schon , das hat mir Zeitweiser bewiesen, und es spart dabei richtig Kilos.
ABER wir lassen's ja auch gerne berschrunter krachen, gell?
 Berschhoch pfeifen wir dann aussem letzten Loch und gönnen uns die paar minuten Rückstand
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Tobilas (29. Februar 2008)

sorry...das hat ja eigentlich nix mit dem Saarschleifen-Marathon zu tun: dieses Jahr will ich mit fahren, so viel Gutes wurde schon erzählt...hoffentlich passt es zeitlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (29. Februar 2008)

@cpetit
Das kann man so nicht vergleichen.
Zurück zum Thema
Bleibt die Strecke wie letztes Jahr oder gibt es Änderungen?


----------



## Saarschleife (4. März 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> @cpetit
> Das kann man so nicht vergleichen.
> Zurück zum Thema
> Bleibt die Strecke wie letztes Jahr oder gibt es Änderungen?



Der Kern der Strecke bleibt gleich. Die Startphase sowie die letzten Kilometer von Mettlach nach Orscholz werden ein wenig modifiziert. Der Anstieg nach Orscholz ist somit ein wenig lockerer aber wirklich nur ein wenig Ausserdem gibt es eine kleine Streckenänderung nach der Ortsdurchfahrt Saarhölzbach. Wird euch aber garantiert gefallen.
Die Kurzstrecke wird sich in den ersten Kilometern verändern. Die Kurzstrecker fahren genau wie Marathon und Halbmarathon die Schleife über Taben und kürzen dann in Höhe Saarhölzbacherbrücke ab. Sie fahren also nicht mehr wie Marathon und Halbmarathon über den Sparkassentrail. 
Für die Marathonfahrer wird es ein wenig härter da Sie diesmal 2 volle Runden fahren und nicht die erste Runde verkürtzt. 

Weitere Infos: http://www.saarschleife-aktiv.de/sbm_strecken.php

Grüße von der Schleife


----------



## fissenid (5. März 2008)

Saarschleife schrieb:


> Die Kurzstrecke wird sich in den ersten Kilometern verändern. Die Kurzstrecker fahren genau wie Marathon und Halbmarathon die Schleife über Taben und kürzen dann in Höhe Saarhölzbacherbrücke ab. Sie fahren also nicht mehr wie Marathon und Halbmarathon über den Sparkassentrail.
> 
> Grüße von der Schleife



HallO!  

na dann werde ich wohl nicht die Kurzstrecke fahren..... der SaarschleifenBikeMarathon ohne Lutwinus äähhhh Sparkassentrail ... nein dann doch den Halbmarathon!!!


----------



## Saarschleife (5. März 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> na dann werde ich wohl nicht die Kurzstrecke fahren..... der SaarschleifenBikeMarathon ohne Lutwinus äähhhh Sparkassentrail ... nein dann doch den Halbmarathon!!!



Das ist ein Wort. Ich werde in der Starterliste der mittleren Schleife nach dir ausschau halten.


----------



## Higgs (30. März 2008)

Hi
Bin auch dabei freu mich schon


----------



## fissenid (2. April 2008)

Saarschleife schrieb:


> Das ist ein Wort. Ich werde in der Starterliste der mittleren Schleife nach dir ausschau halten.



Kannst ausschau halten...   ich stehe drin......


----------



## Saarschleife (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Saarschleifen Biker,

am kommenden Samstag 10.05.2008 findet die Besichtigung unserer Kleinen Schleife statt.
Abfahrt ist punktlich um 13Uhr am Cloef-Atrium in Orscholz. 
Je nach Gruppenstärke wird in verschiedenen Gruppen gefahren.


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Mai 2008)

Wer war denn bei der Vorfahrt dabei uns kann mal ein paar Infos über die Streckenänderung mitteilen?


----------



## rpo35 (27. Mai 2008)

Was sagen die Wetterfrösche für Sonntag voraus?


----------



## rpo35 (27. Mai 2008)

Na wenn's so bleibt bin ich zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2008)

das wäre doch mal was ...


----------



## fissenid (29. Mai 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Na wenn's so bleibt bin ich zufrieden



HallO!

ich bin zwar leider nicht da, aber KACHELMANN sagt ähnliches Wetter voraus--.... auf alle Fälle trocken....
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107020.html


----------



## Limit83 (29. Mai 2008)

Also ich lass mal die Sommerreifen drauf...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (30. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe, durch das gestrige Unwetter (bei uns war heute morgen die Hölle los) ist die Strecke nicht zu sehr zu Schaden gekommen!


----------



## Saarschleife (30. Mai 2008)

Wir hatten Glück. Die Strecke ist nach wie vor in einem Top Zustand. Das Gewitter hat bei uns keinen Schaden angerichtet.


----------



## EmJay (31. Mai 2008)

Möchte auf jeden Fall morgen dabei sein. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr online anmelden- sind noch genügend Plätze frei? Nicht, dass ich umsonst anreise...  

Freue mich schon drauf- letztes Jahr war ja auch schon genial...


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Mai 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Möchte auf jeden Fall morgen dabei sein. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr online anmelden- sind noch genügend Plätze frei? Nicht, dass ich umsonst anreise...
> 
> Freue mich schon drauf- letztes Jahr war ja auch schon genial...



Schau mal hier der hätte noch ein Plätzchen.


----------



## crazyeddie (1. Juni 2008)

schön wars!


----------



## EmJay (1. Juni 2008)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> schön wars!



Na da stimm ich voll und ganz zu... 54. Platz, gar nicht mal so übel!

Die Strecke ist absolut genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2008)

emJay ich hab dich gesehn xD eher dein bike ekrkennt man ja 
platzierung is blöd platz 8 klasse hab  2 km den ersten gehalten dann aber am anstige wollte ich tempo rausholen dann haben sie mich auf dem flachen stück oben an der schleife vorbei abgehängt da musste ich alleine ohne windschatten fahren und das hat mich die zeit gekostet zum ersten haben nur 4 min gefehlt (pechgehabt) 
und crazyeddy mit dir war´s cool zu fahren danke das du mich mitgezogen hast ;-)


----------



## talybont (1. Juni 2008)

Sehr feine Veranstaltung!!!


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2008)

http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info?page=result&cid=16&number=00194


----------



## tiegerbaehr (2. Juni 2008)

@thorsten: Ganz tolle Veranstaltung ohne Mangel! Modifikation an der Strecke ist absolut nicht negativ gewesen, Beschilderung, Absperrung, Zeitnahme und zeitnahe Auswertung, wirklich toll!

Das Feld war auf der Mitteldistanz allerdings dieses Jahr sehr gut besetzt.

Eine kleine Anregung als Honoration an die Damen: Da es bei den Damen aufgrund der geringeren TN-Zahlen keine AK-WErtung gibt, kann man bei der Siegerehrung eventuell die ersten 6 oder alle Preisträgerinnen gem. Ausschreibung auf der Bühne ehren: kaum Mehraufwand, aber Motivation für die Damen.

Eventuell überlegenswert: Langdistanz um 9:00 starten lassen, dadurch Siegehrung früher möglich und weniger Überholvorgänge Mittel-Lang

Ansonsten: Weiter so, ganz großes Kino!!


----------



## Stiff88 (2. Juni 2008)

hi!

der tag und das rennen waren einfach GENIAL!!! 

leider wurd ich in vielen abfahrten ausgebremst....aber da muss ich am berg halt schneller treten ;-)

bin die mitteldistanz gefahren.... 2:50 und bin sehr zufrieden...

fahre ja erst 11 monate mtb bzw. rad im allgemeinen...

PS: Wirklich ein riesen kompliment an alle, die das event aufgerzogen haben...

PS 2: St. Wendel letztes jahr war noch nicht annähernd so schön wie euer marathon, zudem noch viel zu teuer!!

mfg


----------



## Schlammcatcher (2. Juni 2008)

Gratulation! Wieder einmal eine gelungene Veranstaltung von A(nreise) bis Z(eitnahme). Die Strecke ist wunderschön und sehr abwechslungsreich, darauf könnt ihr stolz sein.

Gibts eigentlich in absehbarer Zeit noch andere Fotos zu kriegen als die von firstfotodingsbums? In den Jahren zuvor habt ihr ja einige andere Bezugsquellen angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saarschleife (2. Juni 2008)

Es wird auch von uns selber verschiedene Fotogalerien geben. Kann allerdings bis mitte der Woche dauern.


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Juni 2008)

Was kann man zu einem solch perfekten Tag eigentlich noch sagen?
Die Strecke war wie das Wetter und die Organisation.   
Ich freue mich schon heute auf das nächste Jahr.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (2. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir dickes Lob für die gelungene Veranstaltung!  

Bin das erste mal dabeigewesen und mit Platz 32 (MHK 7ter Platz) auf der Kurzschleife durchaus zufrieden.

Gruß 
Tobias


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Juni 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Was kann man zu einem solch perfekten Tag eigentlich noch sagen?
> Die Strecke war wie das Wetter und die Organisation.
> Ich freue mich schon heute auf das nächste Jahr.



Hallo Martin,

erzähl mal, was Deine Handgelenke machen! Mir haben sie selbst mit Gabel weh getan. Leider haben wir uns nur 1 x kurz getroffen. Meiner Meinung nach war die Strecke zu schnell und ruppig um sie starr zu fahren


----------



## zeitweiser (2. Juni 2008)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> erzähl mal, was Deine Handgelenke machen! Mir haben sie selbst mit Gabel weh getan. Leider haben wir uns nur 1 x kurz getroffen. Meiner Meinung nach war die Strecke zu schnell und ruppig um sie starr zu fahren


zu schnell war die Strecke nicht aber ruppig war es schon "zeitweise"
Die Wurzeltrails wären auch mit meiner Wackel-Scareb kein Vergnügen gewesen.
Bin an den kritischen Stellen einfach etwas langsamer gefahren.
Dafür war ich bergauf für meine Verhältnisse gefühlt schneller.
Der Kurs ist mit Sicherheit kein Starrgabelkurs, aber wenns vorbei ist, wars eigentlich nur halb so schlimm.
Ich kann schon wieder aufrecht gehen und die Gelenke fühlen sich genauso an wie vor dem Rennen.
Die Gabel bleibt auf jeden Fall dran.


----------



## the_scot69 (3. Juni 2008)

Gratulation zu dieser tollen Veranstaltung !!!
Geile Strecke, schnell, anspruchsvoll, Tolle Landschaft, super Orga,
106 km spass am Biken ))

keep on ride, but smile
matthias
P.S. Ein (Alkoholfreies)bier im Ziel, wie in den letzten Jahren, wäre klasse gewesen.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juni 2008)

Saarschleife schrieb:


> Es wird auch von uns selber verschiedene Fotogalerien geben. Kann allerdings bis mitte der Woche dauern.


klick


----------

